# Tax return process after leaving Germany



## JacquesFR (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi all,

I might be moving out of Germany soon and could not find info about this online.

In 2023, I will probably be outside of Germany, relocating to DK. When I do my tax return for 2022, how should I proceed since I will not be a German resident anymore.

Do I list my last known address in Germany? Can I give a Danish IBAN number if I get a refund?
Has anybody experience with this?


----------

